# Lowes slingshot



## jamin (Nov 6, 2012)

This one is not finished, but I just wanted to show it. The fork is a brass drawer handle (4"x1") that was filed square in the middle. The grip is red oak complete with worm holes. The butt is 1/2" brass pipe cap. hope you like it?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Cool. Creative ideas there. :bowdown:


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Love slingshots made from stuff that was not originally intended for that purpose. Nice job!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## jamin (Nov 6, 2012)

any ideals how to band this for TTF?


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

They have tubes over in plumbing.


----------



## jamin (Nov 6, 2012)

bound to have them somewhere, just couldnt find them? How about weed wacker fuel line


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

That was inventive! I enjoy how everyone can "find" a slingshot anywhere! Well done.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Its latex tubing,my Lowes said they didn't carry it	, my wife walked around a bit and found it.
So you might have to look, but they prob have it. Hard on the draw though.


----------



## jsbelljr83 (Dec 29, 2012)

That is one wild contraption, can't wait to hear how it shoots!!


----------



## snogard (Sep 21, 2012)

Nice.. :thumbsup:


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Love your creative juices. Looking forward to your report on the shooting. Well done.


----------



## jamin (Nov 6, 2012)

Figured outa way to flatband it. 2 wraps around fork and the metal hold down, aint going nowhere.


----------



## jamin (Nov 6, 2012)

Forgot pic


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

...and how do it choot?


----------



## jamin (Nov 6, 2012)

Havent shoot it yet. Still lots of polishing on the brass.


----------

